# Raz-ma-Taz



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I just got my rat Raz-Ma-Taz about 2 weeks ago! He is so sweet and loves to play! Right now I'm trying to teach him his name(Raz for short)

I've got a cage with 3 levels and i took out the wire bottom. I think it works pretty good but i would love to get him something with twice the space or connect another cage to his. I got him and love him...but i'm not sure if i should get another one before he gets to old. He has so much fun when he plays with other rats that i feel bad b/c he might be lonely. I like taking him places and loves to go! '

I hope to get some pictures of him soon! He is like a white color with a black cap on his head...i'm pretty sure the site i went to said he was capped. He's a standard rat.

Does anyone have any games they like to play with their rat?

Thanks!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Definitely get him a male friend. He will be lonesome when you aren't about to play with him and he'll like someone to cuddle up with to sleep. Two take hardly more care than one, except for more playtime.

Some people like to finger wrestle with their ratties... My boys like to ride about on my shoulder and play hairstylist (ow) and excavate the sofa... Sometimes when we have big boxes I make a little jungle gym for them to play in until it stinks and then they go back to whatever else they were doing... Except for Perry, he can jump out of just about anywhere.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

If i get a second male....where do think i should introduce them....so they are on neutral territory? I've heard of putting them in the bath tub or spraying something on them....

Will Raz-Ma-Taz still bond with me? I'm trying to teach him stuff and see what his favorite things to do are...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Search 'introduction'. But essentially you should wait three weeks to be assured the new rattie is not ill and then introduce them slowly. Let them be able to smell one another. Short meeting in neutral territory where you think you'll be able to break up fights, and so on, until you think they're safe together, then clean the cage thoroughly and put them in together. Some rats go together better than others, just like people.

Of course he will bond with you! Give him his own individual 'out' time and play with him, train him, et cetera! Do the same with the other boy. You'll have twice the love.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to add, you can introduce them anywhere that you can get to them quickly (to break up any serious fights) and that neither of them have played before. I used our bath tub, some people use a bed or a couch.

Both your ratties will still bond with you. I used the quarantine period to work with the new rat and get her socialised and used to me - it worked a treat. Do be careful to wash your hands and change your clothes when handling either rat during quarantine. This is for two reasons - one, if you smell like the new rat when you go to handle the old rat, the old rat could get territorial and bite you (this happened to me!) and, two, you can spread any illness that the new one might have to your old rat.

Let us know if we can help any further


----------

